# Mealy texture on venison "HAM", trying to remedy on next one



## corybrown50 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello all, 

Looking for some insight on venison ham and an issue I had last time I did one. I used LEM's "Sweeter than Sweet" deer ham brine. The directions say 4-5 days for brining, which at the time after reading many posts here, I thought was rather short. Well....I followed the directions and it tasted awesome, except towards the middle the meat had a different texture, much softer and almost mealy.....no gray coloring, just a very different texture in the mouth. This was bone in and injected profusely. Finish cook was at 150ish....

Well, I've got another in the fridge working right now and I'm trying to make sure I don't get the same result as before. Probably a good 1/3 was inedible for me. Is it just a matter of needing to brine longer? Should I have cooked to a higher finish temp? Any idea for a difference in texture deeper in the muscle groups?

Thank you for any help...


----------



## tallbm (Aug 6, 2018)

corybrown50 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Looking for some insight on venison ham and an issue I had last time I did one. I used LEM's "Sweeter than Sweet" deer ham brine. The directions say 4-5 days for brining, which at the time after reading many posts here, I thought was rather short. Well....I followed the directions and it tasted awesome, except towards the middle the meat had a different texture, much softer and almost mealy.....no gray coloring, just a very different texture in the mouth. This was bone in and injected profusely. Finish cook was at 150ish....
> 
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

I have no experience with Venison hams BUT my wild/feral hog hams I cooked to an IT (internal temp) of 165-168F and they came out with no issue.  You gotta take the wild pork up that high or risk getting parasites.  

My guess is that you didn't get your venison ham cooked enough near the bone or deep in the leg.  Don't be afraid to raise that IT up, plus it is better protection against any micro-nasties that the cure may not kill :)

I hope this helps and please do post a picture of the finished product! :)

Here is what my hams looked like, they were small off a 60 pound feral hog.












DSC_8951[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 10, 2017


















DSC_8953[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 10, 2017


















DSC_8954[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 10, 2017


















DSC_8955[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 10, 2017


















DSC_8957[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 10, 2017


















DSC_8958[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 10, 2017


----------



## archeryrob (Aug 9, 2018)

Me and a lot of other have copied bearcarvers deer ham. I do them smoked to 140° and pull and bake at 350 and glaze with a mustard, brown sugar and pineapple juice glaze. I have only dry cured like this and never done the wet cure brine. 

Here was mine last year from a  buck I shot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2018)

When we make it from Venison, it's not "Ham". It's Venison "Dried Beef".
Doesn't taste anything like Ham. It tastes exactly like Beef Dried Beef.

Here's how I do the various parts of a Deer that are best for this:
*Smoked Venison Dried Beef (from Hind Quarters)
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2*

Bear


----------

